# Lisa Simpson- Hot or Not?



## jdepp_84 (Jul 16, 2007)

Haha. I think she looks cute in her red dress. Look at Homer!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 16, 2007)

LOL! Hot! Where are you finding these?


----------



## Aprill (Jul 16, 2007)

I say not


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 16, 2007)

She looks ok. I like her famous red dress better.


----------



## bCreative (Jul 16, 2007)

I guess it's cute for her! Homer looks like my dad when we go shopping. Funny how parents seem to go broke when you want something, but got all the money in the world when they want to buy themselves something.


----------



## mayyami (Jul 17, 2007)

hehehe... "hot" would be a loose word for an 8 year old


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 17, 2007)

lol, cute!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 17, 2007)

I think that's from the Chloe Fall Collection....


----------



## MissMudPie (Jul 17, 2007)

Hot!

Go Lisa!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jul 17, 2007)

Haha, it's cute. Looks like Homer's gonna have to cut back on Donuts and Duff Beer at Moe's Tavern


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 17, 2007)

No


----------



## Colorlicious (Jul 17, 2007)

hot!!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 17, 2007)

Oh Wait....it's Lanvin! Hot!


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 17, 2007)

aww lol I love Lisa..but no


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 17, 2007)

SEXY!! lol. The saleswoman's outfit looks almost just like what I wore to work today, minus the shoes and huge ruffles.


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 17, 2007)

Haha I like! Cute


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL! Hot! Where are you finding these? A friend of mine emailed to me. They are actually appearing on a magazine, I think it might be Vanity Fair.


----------



## Bexy (Jul 17, 2007)

Cute. lol


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jul 17, 2007)

Haha very cute!


----------



## Lia (Jul 17, 2007)

Very cute! But I didn't like the red dress


----------



## littletingoddes (Jul 17, 2007)

Cute


----------



## Manda (Jul 17, 2007)

Lookin' good Lisa!


----------



## missnadia (Jul 17, 2007)

Lol, it's amusing.. but it gets me worried about influencing the Simpson-loving kids to grow up to be materialistic.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 18, 2007)

LOL so cute!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oooohh cute shoes, cute neclace but not feeling the dress, sorry hun!


----------



## ivette (Jul 18, 2007)

cute


----------



## magosienne (Jul 18, 2007)

lol!


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 19, 2007)

hot


----------



## babyangel (Jul 21, 2007)

Cute. Can't wait for the movie.



Babyangel


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She looks ok. I like her famous red dress better. ditto


----------



## rachiexo (Jul 21, 2007)

it's cute in the cartoon on lisa, if it was a real dress i would hate it. haha at homer in the background.


----------



## nad4321 (Jul 31, 2007)

Awww


----------



## Lauren (Jul 31, 2007)

Haha cute lisa!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Jul 31, 2007)

LOL, Very cute! I have those saved on my computer! =0]


----------



## greatnana (Aug 1, 2007)

omg!


----------



## RachaelMarie (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh how cute!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 2, 2007)

LMAO! Too cute


----------



## justdragmedown (Aug 2, 2007)

lol cute


----------



## lipjunkie (Aug 23, 2007)

i think it's cute, makes her look older since it's more "trendy", but the cut isn't superflattering...i like the salesperson's outfit though : classic office-appropriate sexy with a twist, so kaylin_marie must have good taste &lt;3


----------



## kisska3000 (Aug 23, 2007)

lol. cute


----------

